# hey guys



## whytheneon (Sep 8, 2010)

my name is andrew, and like most of you, i think that halloween is ther greatest holiday EVER!!!

i'm in the navy and take 2 weeks of leave just to get my haunt set up just right. currently just do a full garage setup. 

i do this because i love seeing grown people refuse to go into a dark space while a 5 year old ToT charge in headlong. 

i'm here looking for new ideas and ways to improve my overall creepy factor


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome, and thanks for your service!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You will find ALOT of great ideas and people in here. Thanks for your service, we appreciate all you do.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you located?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Whytheneon! It's nice to have you. Thank you for serving our country!


----------

